# X-Series results?



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Anyone have results from X-series tourney at Portage on Sunday? I know thier web site is kinda slow with results.


----------



## Drop-tine76 (Apr 24, 2013)

I think just over 21 pounds took the #1 spot.


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

WOW that is awesome.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Kudos to George Byers and staff at X-Series the results are posted on thier website. Congrats to Hankins and Pierce on a great win and impressive bag. What a fishery-the top 15 bass weighed in at a whopping 4 pound average.:B


----------

